# Partner Visa 309-Applicants from Islamabad Pakistan 2016



## PK2016 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi and Salam to All !

Applicants from Pakistan and esp Islamabad are requested to share their timelines,experiences and queries.

I applied my wife's partner visa in Feb 2016.Waiting now.
Heard that cases are being finalized within 6 months.?


----------



## AussieKhan (Aug 10, 2016)

I am in the same situation as you. Applied for my wife in Feb 2016. All docs submitted March 2016. No further update, waiting for interview call.


----------



## ansariall (Aug 10, 2016)

PK2016 said:


> Hi and Salam to All !
> 
> Applicants from Pakistan and esp Islamabad are requested to share their timelines,experiences and queries.
> 
> ...


did you get the visa?


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any update on your visa statuses? It really helps in making a calculated guess.

Here is my wife's visa timeline:

DOL 309 (Online) : 9 Feb 2016
Interview call : 23 Aug 2016

Still waiting for the visa grant. Please advise the same details as above .

Thanks heaps


----------



## tomjackman351 (Sep 22, 2016)

I wish all of you guys best of luck for the approval of your visa submission. Rules are strict due to security reasons in the world.


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi mate... My wife's visa time frame is very similar to yours... Has there been any update as yet?


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any update on your visa statuses? It really helps in making a calculated guess.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

My wife's visa application status is exactly similar to your wife... please share any updates after the interview.

Thanks!


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

No further update yet. Also, yesterday (12-Oct) AHC ISB was off due to Moharram (Ashoura).

Please share your DOL, Interview call date. Also, do you know any recent AHC ISB cases who got visa grants? Any rough idea which cases are currently being reviewed by senior case officers/decision maker?

Thanks




awan88 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My wife's visa application status is exactly similar to your wife... please share any updates after the interview.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

talexpat said:


> No further update yet. Also, yesterday (12-Oct) AHC ISB was off due to Moharram (Ashoura).
> 
> Please share your DOL, Interview call date. Also, do you know any recent AHC ISB cases who got visa grants? Any rough idea which cases are currently being reviewed by senior case officers/decision maker?
> 
> Thanks


DOL: 26-Feb-2016
Interview call: 08-Sep-2016

No update after that. Not sure about what cases are being assessed at this stage. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

One other member on a different forum has mentioned below:

"It takes anywhere from 50 to 60 days for visa grant post interview. 8 months is the min. some cases are exceptional. A recent case of someone who I know as follows. 
DOL: End of Jan
Interview: Aug
Grant: Oct "

So, lets wait patiently while praying hard.




awan88 said:


> DOL: 26-Feb-2016
> Interview call: 08-Sep-2016
> 
> No update after that. Not sure about what cases are being assessed at this stage. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

talexpat said:


> One other member on a different forum has mentioned below:
> 
> "It takes anywhere from 50 to 60 days for visa grant post interview. 8 months is the min. some cases are exceptional. A recent case of someone who I know as follows.
> DOL: End of Jan
> ...


Any luck with the visa process... have you heard anything back from the department?
I have been reading on a few forums and the cases for female applicants are taking not more than 8 months. Your thoughts please.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

No, nothing new since then. 57th day passed too for me, post-interview.

8 months is the minimum currently as per forums.

A couple of recent cases I have been following:

Micalparkz : DOL: 30 Nov 15, Interview call 28 Jun 16, Visa grant 18 Aug 16 = 50 days [ 8 months 19 days from DOL to DoG]
Noy: DOL: 06th January 2016, Interview call 3 Aug 16, Visa grant 16 Sep 16 = 44 days [ 8 months 10 days from DOL to DoG]

Lets pray for us all and please post here if you come to know of any recent visa grants.

Thanks!



awan88 said:


> Any luck with the visa process... have you heard anything back from the department?
> I have been reading on a few forums and the cases for female applicants are taking not more than 8 months. Your thoughts please.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Alhamdulillah, Visa granted yesterday.

Partner visa 309 online
DOL: 9 Feb 2016
Interview call: 23 Aug 2016
DOG : 20 Oct 2016

Some other recent examples:


DOL Interview call Time to interview call	Interview call day	Visa Grant date Total time taken	Visa Grant Day	Days to Grant
micalparkz 30-Nov-15	28-Jun-16 6 months 29 days Tuesday 18-Aug 8 months 19 days	Thursday 51
Noy 06-Jan-16	03-Aug-16	6 months 28 days	Wednesday	16-Sep-16 8 months 10 days	Friday	44
Pakgirl	08-Feb-16 31-Aug-16 6 months 23 days	Wednesday	20-Oct-16 8 months 12 days	Thursday	50
talexpat	09-Feb-16 23-Aug-16 6 months 14 days	Tuesday	20-Oct-16 8 months 11 days	Thursday	58


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Congratulations... very happy for u 



talexpat said:


> Alhamdulillah, Visa granted yesterday.
> 
> Partner visa 309 online
> DOL: 9 Feb 2016
> ...


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

awan88 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My wife's visa application status is exactly similar to your wife... please share any updates after the interview.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Guyz

Any idea how much time usually AHC Islamabad is taking for the Partner visa grant after Interview ?

We applied the case in 1st week of March 2016 and had interview on 21 Sep 2016.

Any reply will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Mr*



talexpat said:


> One other member on a different forum has mentioned below:
> 
> "It takes anywhere from 50 to 60 days for visa grant post interview. 8 months is the min. some cases are exceptional. A recent case of someone who I know as follows.
> DOL: End of Jan
> ...


Hi Guyz

Any idea, how long AHC Islamabad taking to issue patner visa after interview ?
We applied in 1st week of March 2016 and had interview on 21 Sept 2016.

Thanks in advance, for the reply.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

rehan85 said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> Any idea, how long AHC Islamabad taking to issue patner visa after interview ?
> We applied in 1st week of March 2016 and had interview on 21 Sept 2016.
> ...


There were multiple timelines shared by Talexpat. On avg it takes 40 to 50 days after interview for the grant.

Whats the status of Sponsor in your application? Is it showing "Approved" next to sponsor?


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi

In which month, you wife got the visa ? and how long does it take ?

Thanks


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. We actually have replied paper visa, not applied online. Just waiting how long they take after interview. As we had interview on 21 Sep 2016.

Thanks


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Mr*



xxx said:


> Congratulations... very happy for u


Hi

Can you please confirm how long does AHC Islamabad is taking to grant partner visa after interview? My wife have interview on 21 Sep and waiting for the decision.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

rehan85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please confirm how long does AHC Islamabad is taking to grant partner visa after interview? My wife have interview on 21 Sep and waiting for the decision.
> 
> Thanks heaps.


Usually its around 2 months. Depends on individual case.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Finally... we got the golden email after a year 

Timeline: DOL Oct 2015. 1st Interview April 2016. Second Interview October 2016. Grant November 2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

xxx said:


> Finally... we got the golden email after a year
> 
> Timeline: DOL Oct 2015. 1st Interview April 2016. Second Interview October 2016. Grant November 2016.
> 
> ...


Great news! Congratulations.
Would you mind sharing when did you receive the approval email (time possibly). I have heard that people do receive approval emails even outside standard working hours. 

Again all the best for the future endeavours!


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

awan88 said:


> Great news! Congratulations.
> 
> Would you mind sharing when did you receive the approval email (time possibly). I have heard that people do receive approval emails even outside standard working hours.
> 
> ...




Got it yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awan88 (Oct 2, 2016)

xxx said:


> Got it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing what *time *did you recieve the email.

Thanks!


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

awan88 said:


> Would you mind sharing what *time *did you recieve the email.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Around 7pm Melbourne time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rehan85 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi

Anyone here waiting for partner visa 309/100 from Pakistan and have surpassed almost 9 months ?

Just need to inquire how long they are taking for female applications, although its been 2 months after the interview.


----------



## rahil1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

rehan85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone here waiting for partner visa 309/100 from Pakistan and have surpassed almost 9 months ?
> 
> Just need to inquire how long they are taking for female applications, although its been 2 months after the interview.


I am waiting for my wife's visa. DOL 15 JUN 17 - Interview call mind Jan17 - still waiting


----------



## rahil1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Nikkah done - Ruksati Pending*

Hi everyone,

please help if anyone of you know someone who got his visa refused or granted while their Ruksati was pending?

I am so worried now after reading on other threads that applicants have their visa rejected due to the ruksati was pending.

My Ruksati is pending but it is a part of our culture not a condition of continuity of relationship. Nikkah itself is a marriage and people in Pakistani embassy should understand. Pending Ruksati doesn't mean the relationship is not genuine. Here both of us checking emails and immi account on daily basis and waiting for the visa grant like crazy for the last 10 months. 

Guys please share if you have come across any stories related to the subject/title. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks



rahil1988 said:


> I am waiting for my wife's visa. DOL 15 JUN 17 - Interview call mid Jan17 - still waiting


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

rahil1988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> please help if anyone of you know someone who got his visa refused or granted while their Ruksati was pending?
> 
> ...


My suggestion is to have your Rukshati done ASAP. Visa applications are accessed through Australian partners visa rules not Pakistani culture. If you dont have physical relationship with your partner, they dont consider you as partner. 

Not sure what your wife told during interview but If rukhsati is dependent on visa, they dont count it as genuine and continuing relationship and may reject your application.

Best of luck


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

xxx said:


> My suggestion is to have your Rukshati done ASAP. Visa applications are accessed through Australian partners visa rules not Pakistani culture. If you dont have physical relationship with your partner, they dont consider you as partner.
> 
> Not sure what your wife told during interview but If rukhsati is dependent on visa, they dont count it as genuine and continuing relationship and may reject your application.
> 
> Best of luck


Agreed. They look at the actual relationship not just the paperwork.


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

*Update post Jul-16 applicants*

Has anyone who applied after July 2016 got their Partner visa approved?

Our DOL: 3-Aug-16, Interview 30-Aug-16, no response after that

A friend applied around 6-Jul-16, Interviewed last week of Aug. No update since then.

Someone else waiting from Jul/Aug???


----------



## Nav chahal (Feb 3, 2017)

VizaPiza said:


> Has anyone who applied after July 2016 got their Partner visa approved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Applied in Feb n still waiting 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahil1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

xxx said:


> My suggestion is to have your Rukshati done ASAP. Visa applications are accessed through Australian partners visa rules not Pakistani culture. If you dont have physical relationship with your partner, they dont consider you as partner.
> 
> Not sure what your wife told during interview but If rukhsati is dependent on visa, they dont count it as genuine and continuing relationship and may reject your application.
> 
> Best of luck



If thats the case then they should make it clear and at least communicate on the issue because I have seen visa's are approved when the nikkah was done even on phone. Not sure if they have made any recent changes. 

However, ruksati isn't an issue. I am visiting Pakistan for Ruksati at my earliest convenience but it is just annoying coz it is not easy to take holidays every now and then also tickets ain't cheap either. On top of that I am not sure if I can bring her with me because they haven't suggest anything. If they are just waiting for my Ruksati to be completed I will be more than happy to invite them and in return if they issue the visa straight away that it would be handy to bring the wife back with me !!


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

rahil1988 said:


> If thats the case then they should make it clear and at least communicate on the issue because I have seen visa's are approved when the nikkah was done even on phone. Not sure if they have made any recent changes.
> 
> However, ruksati isn't an issue. I am visiting Pakistan for Ruksati at my earliest convenience but it is just annoying coz it is not easy to take holidays every now and then also tickets ain't cheap either. On top of that I am not sure if I can bring her with me because they haven't suggest anything. If they are just waiting for my Ruksati to be completed I will be more than happy to invite them and in return if they issue the visa straight away that it would be handy to bring the wife back with me !!


They have a common policy for Partners visa and you have to prove that you are already married and have continuing relationship. Nikkah is just one component of proving your relationship which does not guarantees visa. There are other conditions which you have to satisfy.

I have been through this process and know its pain. My suggestion is to not keep any loophole in you application and provide maximum evidences of your time spent together with your wife and joint travels.

Happy to help


----------



## rahil1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

xxx said:


> They have a common policy for Partners visa and you have to prove that you are already married and have continuing relationship. Nikkah is just one component of proving your relationship which does not guarantees visa. There are other conditions which you have to satisfy.
> 
> I have been through this process and know its pain. My suggestion is to not keep any loophole in you application and provide maximum evidences of your time spent together with your wife and joint travels.
> 
> Happy to help


Thanks mate, I understand that you are trying to help. However, none of those requirements can prove if you have a genuine relationship. Just imagine, If people can fake nikkah then what can you expect? 

To be very honest, I have provided them everything to prove my relationship (Remittances, couple of Photographs for even before marriages because it is a love + arrange, also Nikkah and Engagement photos as they were proper functions, whatsapp & Viber chats) Ruksati was the only thing that is lacking but as you advised not to leave loopholes so I am buying a ticket tomorrow for a later date, will book a venue in a day or two also get invitation cards printed asap. I would provide them with my ticket + Ruksati invitation card and Receipt of the booking, hopefully it will satisfy them. 

Fingers Crossed, touched wood and hoping for the best


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

rahil1988 said:


> Thanks mate, I understand that you are trying to help. However, none of those requirements can prove if you have a genuine relationship. Just imagine, If people can fake nikkah then what can you expect?
> 
> To be very honest, I have provided them everything to prove my relationship (Remittances, couple of Photographs for even before marriages because it is a love + arrange, also Nikkah and Engagement photos as they were proper functions, whatsapp & Viber chats) Ruksati was the only thing that is lacking but as you advised not to leave loopholes so I am buying a ticket tomorrow for a later date, will book a venue in a day or two also get invitation cards printed asap. I would provide them with my ticket + Ruksati invitation card and Receipt of the booking, hopefully it will satisfy them.
> 
> Fingers Crossed, touched wood and hoping for the best


Yeah.. upload your ticket, event and honeymoon bookings. Once you are done with event, upload pictures. If its already been a year since you applied, you can also call them and update on your status.

Best of luck.


----------



## cataclysim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I would really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction with my partner visa problem. 

So facts are as follows,
My Background
expat from Pakistan
Currently have Australian Citizenship
Got my PR in start of Jan 2015, at that time I didn't have any plan for engagement so didn't put her details in the application. 

Went home and decided to get married, (it was an arranged marriage so not a lot of time before decision)
During the engagement, it was stressed by the bride's family that we should do the Nikha first. The certificate I got from Nadra shows the marriage date as 24 Feb 2015.

Due to financial constraints and the brides completion of her studies I could not apply for the visa at that time and the marriage ceremony (Rukshati) was held for next year in Jul of 2016.

I know in Pakistan that they do the Nikha first sometimes but I am not sure how to explain this to DIAC. 

Should I show both dates i.e. Nikha on 24Feb 2015 and Rukshati on 10 jul 2016 or just go with the first one? 

I don't have a lot contact that I can show before 10 jul 2016 after that I have my messenger chat and whatsapps communications than can be shown as evidence. I do have a bank account with her (created after aug 2016), which was hard to make because of foreign employments you have to show a lot of documentations. 

Proof that I can show, 

- Get statements from family and friends.
- It was a big ceremony so I have lots of photos from that.
- NADRA marriage certificate and the original Nikha nama. 
- Joint bank account that was created after Aug 2016. (Don’t' have that much saving in this one)
- I got the citizenship in March of 2016 and I showed her as my wife in that. (not sure if this would help)
- Added her as a beneficiary to my Super account. 

Is it possible to apply for a visitor visas after applying for partner visa or do I have to wait for a decision on that before proceeding?

Any help in how to proceed would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

cataclysim said:


> Hi Guys,
> I would really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction with my partner visa problem.
> 
> So facts are as follows,
> ...



I would recommend you to tell them the actual story and as the case is processed is Islamabad office they are aware of the local traditions. You can further say that you didn't apply after nikah only as you believe nikah only does not suffice the partner visa requirements of DIBP.
By declaring your relationship to have started (for visa purpose) after rukhsti you wont need to provide them with the communication evidence before rukhsti.

That's my opinion anyway based on the above facts. But as you might know alot of immigration lawyers do free first consultation, you can go and ask them about your case. You don't need to apply through them but visiting them for a free consultation is the best way forward I believe.


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

*Visit visa while waiting for partner visa*

Hi Guys,

We are 9 months into our partner visa application (Being processed by Islamabad Centre).
Just wondering if someone could guide if its possible to apply for visitor visa while we are waiting for Partner visa application? I know a lot of people from other countries have done that but not sure whether or not Islamabad Office would grant the visitor visa while we are waiting for the Partner visa.

Also if I were to apply, what documentation/ supportive information I would need? Say if I apply for 3 or 6 months visa what supportive information would be required?

Thanks


----------



## ultimate_victory (May 1, 2017)

Not sure if thats a good idea. My wife applied offshore. I called Australian immigration office in Sydney last week regarding this topic and they told me that if she comes here on visit visa while her spouse visa is in progress, it can affect the application. He said she has to be offshore because she applied offshore. When the time comes for immigration to decide for their answer, if she is onshore this can affect the spouse visa application (i think he was hinting it might have a negative impact if you apply for visit and she is onshore. Thats my opinion though). 
Even if they approve while she is here on visit visa, she has to leave the country and come back in for entry.


----------



## pancake123 (May 3, 2017)

Hey everyone!has anybody here received the medical request before the interview? and how long did it it take for your visas to get processed after the medical?


----------



## EngineerNabeel (Sep 26, 2017)

Please share your experience. I am also planning for it. What happened to your case and what did you do.


----------



## Shahram Butt (Sep 23, 2017)

*Spouse Visa*

Can some one guide me on the following:

Wife applies for the spouse visa which generates TRN Number

Husband being the sponsor should import wifes visa application through his immi account or does he need to generate a new application into immi account


----------



## EngineerNabeel (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am permanent Resident in Australia and I am here for last one year. Originally, I am from Pakistan. I got married and I am looking forward to applying for 309/100. I have few questions and I shall really appreciate your feedback.

1- After applying on on behalf of my wife (create an immi account and fill the form completely and submit it 40SP ), how much time we get to submit the documents? 

2- Do we have to make the payment at this point or once I use her Reference number and fill (40SP)

3- Can/Should I apply for her visit visa after apply for 309/100?

4- I am unable to recall it, once you have applied for a visa and submitted the document, can you add another document. I want to know because, at this point, I may not have all the documents. So if I submit my application, Shall I be able to upload the documents?


----------



## Yumna (Nov 10, 2017)

*Partner Visa information*

hello all,
Just a quick question, we applied for my Spouse Visa earlier March 2017 and got my interview call on 21st September 2017. They asked for pictures from our shadi events, which we provided within a week or so. Nearly after a month, I get a call from the Embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they callback multiple times if one doesn't answer, or try contacting the sponsor etc. They did neither and I am very very confused. Has someone experienced this?


----------



## Yumna (Nov 10, 2017)

hello all,
Just a quick question, we applied for my Spouse Visa earlier March 2017 and got my interview call on 21st September 2017. They asked for pictures from our shadi events, which we provided within a week or so. Nearly after a month, I get a call from the Embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they callback multiple times if one doesn't answer, or try contacting the sponsor etc. They did neither and I am very very confused. Has someone experienced this?


----------



## VizaPiza (Apr 24, 2017)

Yumna said:


> hello all,
> Just a quick question, we applied for my Spouse Visa earlier March 2017 and got my interview call on 21st September 2017. They asked for pictures from our shadi events, which we provided within a week or so. Nearly after a month, I get a call from the Embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they callback multiple times if one doesn't answer, or try contacting the sponsor etc. They did neither and I am very very confused. Has someone experienced this?


Hope you have got the visa by now.

Sometime they do ask for information again. We went through this but at the end it was all good.

Applied: 1st week of Aug 2016
Granted: Early July 2017

People are now getting visa's withing 10-11 months I have heard. Depends on many factors but you are looking at around 1 year processing time.


----------

